# MOVED: Review - Aputure Trigmaster Plus II 2.4g Triggers



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 29, 2013)

This topic has been moved to Software & Accessories.

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=17799.0


----------

